# From my neck of Wyrmwood



## Zoé Jackson (Oct 9, 2017)

Just wanted to showcase a few things Ive made/in the process of making.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Zoé Jackson (Oct 9, 2017)

First picture is a commendation coin with our clan symbol on it our of purple heart.

Second is a corner desk me and my little brother made out of white oak.

Third picture is at work, a run of hickory trays waiting for finish.

Last one is a custom vault of Ebony with bloodwood veneer and Sterling silver inlay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Oct 9, 2017)

Nice work Zoe! What are the "custom vault's" used for?


----------



## CWS (Oct 9, 2017)

Nice work! Zoe


----------



## Zoé Jackson (Oct 9, 2017)

Our vaults hold dice specifically but the mortise is deep and long enough to hold mini pens and pencils. We've even had a customer ask for a vault made of Spanish cedar to hold his cigar.

"Custom" just means that our normal products have a little extra done to them or they are made from a species outside of our core 16 woods. The website is wyrmwoodgaming.com if you want to take a peek ;P

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 9, 2017)

Great looking craftsmanship! Would you please show a pic of a vault open? Chuck


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Oct 9, 2017)

Just spent some time clicking thru your website. Nicely done!, great looking site, and products for serious gaming folks in love with role playing, board games, dice or card games. 
I wish you all success in your endeavors.


----------



## TimR (Oct 9, 2017)

Agreed, very nice work indeed!


----------



## Tony (Oct 9, 2017)

Very cool stuff Zoe! You can put your website in your signature, get it out there for all to see! Tony


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 9, 2017)

Very nice work.


----------



## Tony (Oct 9, 2017)

Just checked out the website, very cool stuff! I've never heard of Poisonwood before, where is it from? Tony


----------



## Scooter McGavin (Oct 9, 2017)

I saw your company at PAX East last year. Really nice products and an even nicer staff. Keep it up, I love finding nerd and woodworking crossover!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 9, 2017)

Those are sweet. It's been a while since I've played D&D....


----------

